# Two Truths and a Lie Game



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Has anybody ever played this? It's a fun way to share experiences in the form of a game.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Was that a truth or a lie, or a double lie?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

georgedelorean said:


> Has anybody ever played this? It's a fun way to share experiences in the form of a game.


What kind of experiences? Tell me more.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

It's simple. Tell two full truths, and then something that's completely false. Whoever guesses the lie correctly gets to do their own two truths/lie, and it goes on like that.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Bit of a giveaway if you put the 2 truths first then the lie!

Anyway mine are, obviously in no particular order: 

I have a friend who lives in a 16th century castle. 
My left foot is almost 3 shoe sizes bigger than the right.
Another friend was at school with John Lennon.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Bach is old and so is Mozart, where as Varese is very young......:lol:


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

It's a fun game to play in person, especially with people you have only a passing acquaintance with (like new work colleagues).

I usually offer the following three options, depending on the crowd:

I've performed on stage at the Sydney Opera House
I've been in a police identity line-up
I've driven a formula one car

But have an idea to drop one of the truths and add an even more improbable one;
I have film of a Best Actress Oscar winner in our family home

cheers,
Graeme


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Opera house hey well done


----------

